# Little Gracie, the new girl :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

This is my little bottle baby, she seems so small, but is already growing!

Here are some pics, shes in the house having some lovin 























































Trying to get on the couch!


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

She is soooooooo tiny!!! She's like the size of my 2 week old freakishly large buckling!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Seriously!!! lol Shes almost 3 months old! But shes really healthy and eating lots of hay and grain...

Hopefully I can bulk her up! I just love they way she looks though


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree!! She is so adorable and I love all her white!  

I bet you'll get her bulked up no problem- she looks very healthy and happy!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, shes my first polled girl, im excited to add in some new lines! I actually didnt like her color at first, but its kinda growing on me! lol

Ya, so far shes already eating like a piggy and love her food time. She just needs extra treats and love! All my other girls are really chubby right now, its only a matter of time before this girl gets that way lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...she is so sweet.... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG she is soooooooo adorable...she has the sweetest little face ever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...she's so precious


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I will be taking some more! haha she actually LOVES her diaper and being in the house!

Im a little worried about the weather, its been raining alot, I dont want her to go out and get sick!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh... I love her colors!!! She is so cute.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

Shes polled, and has some pretty cool colors, her color changed alot! I see a couple hidden spots also!

Im really happy I was able to get her, im hoping she gets bigger, I hate small kids, makes me super nervous! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys!
> 
> I will be taking some more! haha she actually LOVES her diaper and being in the house!
> 
> Im a little worried about the weather, its been raining alot, I dont want her to go out and get sick!


 Your welcome... :thumb:

I can't blame you ...for not wanting her to be out... in the bad weather....
do what you think is best for her....she is a sweetie.... :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think she is adorable and a very pretty color. I love the pic of her and the dogs.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Pam.

My friend volunteered to let her stay in her house at night, so incase the weather gets bad she will be safer. During the day it hasnt been that bad, but its supossed to rain all week YUK!

Thanks Peggy! Shes not afraid of those dogs haha, she just wants on the couch and she will get there no matter what!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What a sweetheart! She's precious!

Deb Mc


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She is SO tiny! She looks identical to the little two week old boy I lost this last week. I LOVE her little face, it is so dainty and the diaper is darling.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, her size worries me, but she was the runt when she was born, and has been small ever since then, hopefully I can get her chubby!

I love the face, its way different then all mine!

Sorry about your litle boy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's adorable! I love seeing her in her diaper, too cute!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

She loves her diaper! lol

Here are some outside pics with her friends, they are all wethers btw, so she was very popular LOL









































































Its been super cold and windy, some tornado warnings.....she was blowing around LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.... too cute.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She looks like a bunny! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ...she is really fluffy... and soft looking.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was told shes super duper soft lol.

Shes really fluffy because she went outside and its like 50mph winds right now!! CRAZY, we had 2 tornado warnings, well you should know, since you arent really that far from me!

Well she was let outside to play, and all she did was whine cause it was cold haha.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is adorable.  now when she is inside, and had a diaper on, do you cut a hole in the diaper for her tail? If not she really needs a hole for the tail to come out. Other wise it can damage it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is spoiled Laura...LOL ... but hey... that is OK.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Lori, Yes she has a hole hehe 

UM pam!! I do not spoil my goats! lol ok ok so maybe I do....BUT dont tell them that!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> UM pam!! I do not spoil my goats! lol ok ok so maybe I do....BUT dont tell them that!! lol


 See I knew it...LOL...
well don't tell anybody...I do too..... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha if they ever found out, id be in trouble!

Well Gracie is finally home, she came over today, and we put her with the herd and MAN IS SHE SMALL!!! Like super small, Jennys 1 month old babies are the same size as gracie, maybe a little bigger even.

She seems healthy, she was nice and fat, maybe a little bloated, but her tummy was making noises and she was eating and drinking. She is really active and runs around, she even challenged my herd queen jenny. Imagine a little puppy trying to attack a BIG dog lol it was pretty funny. Jenny is kinda mean to her, but gracie is learning to just STAY OUT OF THE WAY!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm glad you got her home.  Now...lets hope she starts to grow a little faster. lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so glad you got her home!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Shes really sweet and very playful. It was sad seeing her all by herself but she was learning to play alone, like a shy kid at a daycare haha so cute!


----------

